# The Bowl Show



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Some Bowls past and present (in that order)

a bowl im currently working on probably going to take out the gravel 










sold this one










redid this one










working on these currently


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

those current ones look promising =)


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

They're wonderful!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

some updates










juvi ghost


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you are breeding ghosts in here?


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I moved them over from a critter keeper where i had bought some berried ghost and raised the babies.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bowls are looking good. Any updates?


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, yep


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they still look great


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow those look great. Why did you sell that one bowl though? It looked so good (the second pic). I think when I go to college I'll have to start a little collection of those  they look great.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

thanks guys! 

I sold it I guess mainly to start another one, but also to try and get more people into planted tanks at my aquarium society, and to see if i can make any profit from selling nano bowls..


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had one jar for over 2 years now, it sits in a sun room and gets only ambient lighting, the only thing in it is an anubius that's gone from three leaves to over 15 in those two years. I keep a betta in the summer and 3 wcm's in the winter in it. I have a place for another bowl, there is an outlet behind the table, thinking I could start another bowl with lighting, and other plants what kind of lighting and plants do you have on your bowls?


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

nicee london, a window seal/ natural light bowl would be a fun project i have to try. 

Right now i use the larga lamp (i think its called) from ikea its adjustable and has a 9 watt cfl inside i really like it so far. This is it ---> http://www.amazon.com/Ikea-Lagra-Wo...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1327013554&sr=1-1. 

As for plants, in the vase i have a little bit of dwarf hairgrass, java moss tied to the wood, some sort of crypt in the back, rotala indica on the sides, duck weed on top, and 3 different java ferns in the middle, narrow, regular, and the split tipped one?

In the small bowl its just duckweed on top hairgrass on the bottom, with bits of almond leaves, twigs, and chunks of obsideon.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a pic of it a few weeks back, I think it's about 2 gallons, has only glass sliding doors 8 feet from the table it sits on, a sky light (and recessed lighting) over 15 feet above it from where it sits for light, all ambient:










I'm going to be on the look out for a "bowl" (I frequent Home Goods  ). I'm loving this! Thanks!

Oh, and thanks for the link, have to get to Ikea also!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thats awesome, its lookin good. Anubias is great for bowls and its so hearty. I picked up both the vase and bowl from walmart, they arnt very thick but they were inexpensive. Ikea always has cool random stuff that I need


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

heres a shot from the other day i added some hydrocotyle i hope will grow out of the top.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys... now I have to start a bowl over the break


----------



## indigo (Aug 1, 2011)

ooh i have an empty vase this shape. so want to plant it now. just a question about heating, does it need a heater? 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

ooooooh GEEEEEEEEEEEZ man! 

You are going to make me BID my butt off next month aren't you??? LOL!

I am already coveting the tall one! 

(for those that were asking about the bowl he sold ... I'm the person that bought it and it is still going strong, BTW!)

BTW I meant to ask you ... what sand did you use for the hairgrass bowl?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

beautiful bowls.


----------



## mestar (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful bowls! You've got a great eye! I have found some very nice bowls and vases at local thrift stores.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya thrift stores in my area have some nice ones too.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

indigo said:


> ooh i have an empty vase this shape. so want to plant it now. just a question about heating, does it need a heater?


[/QUOTE]

I live in a small apartment where I keep my temp pretty constant so I dont need a heater. The lowest I let the apartment temperature get is 70 degrees the bowls are usually 74-80 without a heater. 



Alyssa said:


> ooooooh GEEEEEEEEEEEZ man!
> 
> You are going to make me BID my butt off next month aren't you??? LOL!
> 
> ...


Hey Alyssa, lol you already know im going to bring it to auction! Im glad to hear the hairgrass bowl is doing well. as for the sand I bought a 100lb bag of this grey sand from cascade rock i still have like 70lbs left that im going to bring to the auction and probably just give away. 



mestar said:


> Beautiful bowls! You've got a great eye! I have found some very nice bowls and vases at local thrift stores.


thats a great idea! im going to the thrift stores today to go see if I can find some bowls, ill post my findings!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey I will buy the sand off you! 

How much do you want for it? Or at least for a bunch of it?

I have folks starting to want little setups on their desks at work and I love how it handles the hairgrass!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice bowls. I wish I was really artistic like that.


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome bowls, sooooo now I have to have one 
2 questions: @ Greedy, do you have to do ferts in your bowls? If so what?I apologize if you mentioned it earlier.

@ London; are those white clouds in your vase/bowl? I'm considering trying white clouds in a large-ish bowl without a heater or a filter but I just don't know how they would do without water circulation.
Again, cool bowls all around!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

iRun said:


> Awesome bowls, sooooo now I have to have one
> @ Greedy, do you have to do ferts in your bowls? If so what?I apologize if you mentioned it earlier.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

Perfect! Right in line with my philosophy of keeping it simple.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I went to the thrift store yester day and found a fish bowl and a thick cylinder vase. I planted the vase today with some dwarf sag, red ludwigia, some brazilian pennywort and manzanita branch. I kind of just choose the plants to put in there because I knew what I wanted to see but I do not know if it will actually work. I want the pennywort to grow out of the vase and down the back and the red ludwigia to take over the inside background. These things can be tricky so we will see!


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd still be interested in buying that sand or at least some of it off you!

And DUDE! That is a killer vase! Think the ludwigia will stay red?


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Ill bring the bag and give u as much as u want, and thanks idk if it will stay red but if i can keep the pennywort out of the way it might have a chance.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Fun Ideas!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Greedy said:


>


Love this! Can't wait to see how it fills in.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Just took this pic, the pennywort is already comming out of the top and the water has cleared up.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

This looks extremely familiar, I am now even MORE bummed that I was not able to win this one! 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/2996687537.html


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

What's the plant in the 4th bowl. It looks really cool, almost like something like reeds you see in lakes.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Alyssa said:


> This looks extremely familiar, I am now even MORE bummed that I was not able to win this one!
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/2996687537.html


LOL, thats funny! offer him 15, lol.



FisheriesOmen said:


> What's the plant in the 4th bowl. It looks really cool, almost like something like reeds you see in lakes.


Hmm im not sure which one u mean?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

The one in the bowl up front(the one with that plant and duckweed), the grass looking plant, or is it just really long duckweed roots?


----------

